# Circuito para adaptador de luces de trailer



## betox1234 (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola quería preguntarles como hacer un adaptador para las luces de trailer, con derivadores no me sirve. 
 Estaba pensando en usar potencias y excitarlas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2011)

betox1234 dijo:


> Hola quería preguntarles como hacer un adaptador para las luces de trailer, con derivadores no me sirve.
> Estaba pensando en usar potencias y excitarlas.



Adaptar ¿ Que cosa ? con ¿ Cual otra cosa ?

¿ Será esto lo que buscas ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/


----------



## shoker4 (Dic 12, 2011)

mm adivinando me imagino que lo que necesitás es un circuito para conectar las luces del trailer sin cargar excesivamente la instalación electrica del vehículo.
Si es el caso se suele tomar la conexión directamente desde la bateria, fisible de por medio se coloca un toma en la parte trasera-baja del vehiculo y del trailer (macho/hembra, lo normal es un estanco de 3 o 6 conexiones), desde ahí se alimenta el trailer.

¿El trailer tiene bateria propia?

Bueno, eso creo.


----------



## betox1234 (Dic 12, 2011)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-135547443-modulo-driver-de-luces-para-trailer-_JM_

Algo como eso pero mejor con transistores o mosfet de potencias.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2011)

Ni el titulo ni tu consulta tiene nada que ver con lo último que mostras, las preguntas deben ser claras y amplias, ya que quienes leen no tienen ni idea de lo que hay en tu cabeza y por malas preguntas los tema se llenan de respuestas que luego  carecen de sentido y confunden a muchos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Lo que pide es como ponerle las luces de posicion , freno y giro-baliza a un remolque-trailer , ya que en los coches actuales los faroles tienen un único cable de alimentación y todo va por data a su plaqueta de control . . . es solo para ahorrarse el cobre , aunque te quieran vender que las ventajas son para vos . . .  .

Al grano , esas plaquetas detectan lámparas quemadas y sobrecargas , por lo cual ni siquiera se puede aumentar la potencia de las lámparas-focos , *menos aún agregar otras en paralelo*.

Mi consejo BBB es que conectes un mini relé a cada lámpara , o sea una para posición , freno , los dos giros , marcha atrás y no se si tiene balizas aparte o son los mismos giros.

Fijate que los relé Finder de la serie 32 tienen un consumo de bobina de 0,2 Watts , así que no creo que sea detectado ni aún por las lámparas de 5 Watt. Pueden conmutar hasta 6 Amperes.

No te olvides de ponerle el díodo 1N4007 de protección , es más , yo le pondría uno en serie y otro en paralelo pero invertido.

Saludos !


----------



## betox1234 (Dic 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que pide es como ponerle las luces de posicion , freno y giro-baliza a un remolque-trailer , ya que en los coches actuales los faroles tienen un único cable de alimentación y todo va por data a su plaqueta de control . . . es solo para ahorrarse el cobre , aunque te quieran vender que las ventajas son para vos . . .  .
> 
> Al grano , esas plaquetas detectan lámparas quemadas y sobrecargas , por lo cual ni siquiera se puede aumentar la potencia de las lámparas-focos , *menos aún agregar otras en paralelo*.
> 
> ...


 
Alguien me entendió , muchas gracias por la respuesta, si es dificil el sistema para las luces del trailer, yo lo quiero hacer para una camioneta Volkswagen Amarok, pero no lo quiero hacer con relé lo quiero hacer con potencias y integrado. Ya hay plaquetas comerciales para ese fin voy ver si consigo una subo el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Si , los vi por 40 dólares , tienen un integrado de 6 buffers que manejan los relecitos o mosfets.

Nada complicado . . .

Saludos !


----------



## betox1234 (Dic 13, 2011)

con un uln2003 y un irf podria funcionar de 10. Voy a ver que puedo hacer cualquier cosa consulto


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2011)

Aclarado que quere hacer, como implementarlo y evitar que la ECU lo tome como una falla es juego de niños, ya que la ecu tiene en cuenta dos cosas cuando esta activado el nivel de corriente que fluye y si estando en on no fluye.

con solo sensar la presencia de tensión en stop, giro y posición y alimentar desde el positivo de la bateria o desde toma corriene el encendedor, ya esta!!!! es archi simple


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 8, 2015)

Buenas. Resulta que quise agregar lamparas a las luces traseras y el auto no me deja  . Cada vez que pongo al menos una mas, las luces no encendian. Buscando info encuentro que algunos autos mas modernos traen sistemas de control para saber si hay problemas de consumo en las luces (por ejemplo en caso de cortocicruito). Me pareció genial al principio pero ahora considero que me genera un dolorcito de cabeza. Voy a usar relevos para que la computadora no lo detecte tomando la energía desde la bateria o desde una salida auxiliar de energia que trae el auto para tal fin en la parte de atras. Buscando entre mis componentes encuentro el IRF530 que tiene buenas prestaciones y creo que sobran para este proyectito (adjunto datos de interes). Cuando simulo mi idea, funciona, pero veo que me genera unos picos de tensión que supongo podrían "hacer algo" que tal vez todavía no entiendo sobre la computadora del auto y prefiero evitarlo antes de "probar" a ver qué pasa. Fijensé que se genera un pico hacia abajo al presionar el boton que uso para simular que se enciende por ejemplo el guiño o baliza, al soltarlo simulo que se apaga y genera el pico en sentido inverso. A priori considero que la lampara es inductiva y por ello los picos que se ven. Al ser sobre la lampara estimo que no tendria problemas porque el V(BR)DSS minimo es de 100V. Estoy pensando bien?

En vuestra opinión experta, puedo tener problemas al usar esta configuración? Como evitarian esos picos? Debo realmente prestarles atención o no afectarian a la computadora del auto?

La potencia del IRF530 excede lo que quiero hacer (hasta 88W!!!) y la corriente Ig es despreciable me parece como para que la computadora o SAM o lo que sea que tenga lo detecte (la Ig rondaria los 2 a 3 uA). El divisor resistivo es para llevar Vgs entre 6 y 8V. Vcc en la simulacion esta en 15V para considerar casos en los que el regulador/bateria fallen y tome tension directa del alternador. Obvio faltan fusibles, etc.

Qué les parece? 


PD: Si bien no busco alimentar un trailer, dejo el tema acá porque me lo movieron a moderación. Solo quiero agregar más lamparas a las existentes. Tal vez tambien sirva para alimentar un trailer, que se yo.


----------



## pablosan (Feb 14, 2016)

betox1234 dijo:


> Alguien me entendió , muchas gracias por la respuesta, si es jodido el sistema para las luces del trailer, yo lo quiero hacer para una camioneta Volkswagen Amarok, pero no lo quiero hacer con relé lo quiero hacer con potencias y integrado. Ya hay plaquetas comerciales para ese fin voy ver si consigo una subo el circuito.



Esta interesante esto, yo solo hacia el circuito con los rele y listo, si conseguiste el circuito subilo o si ya lo subiste mandame el link soy nuevo en el foro saludos!


----------

